# Olor raro en Aire Acondicionado Split.



## Marcos Vega

Hola a todos.
Quisiera saber si el circuito de refrigeración de mi aire acondicionado está pinchado.
Sucede que de vez en cuando, ya entrada la madrugada, se huele a agrio, parecido al vinagre. 
Creería que es el gas del aire acondicionado. Este funciona, pero no estoy seguro.
Cómo podría cerciorarme de que esté defectuoso??


----------



## DJ DRACO

Entrada la madrugada??


Se me hace que no es el aire, sino tu casa, o tu barrio...o algo ambiental...

Porque estás diciendo: entrada la madrugada, como que es a cierta hora del día...y no que por ejemplo aparece el olor a las 2 horas de uso del aparato..


Se me hace que el aire sólo ayuda a tirar el mal olor exterior adentro de tu casa jajaja


----------



## Marcos Vega

jaja! Perdón, no lo expliqué bien.
Con "entrada la madrugada" quise decir que ya con ciertas horas de funcionamiento del aire acondicionado se siente el olor. Pasa que lo enciendo al acostarme a dormir (alrededor de las 10:00 PM.) y luego de unas horas se siente el olor agrio, pero es muy sutil, ó débil.

Olvidé mencionar que el filtro ya lo he revisado y limpiado y nada raro.


----------



## Daniel.more

pues si que es un buen tema para un foro de electronica  bromas a parte lo te esta pasando es que tienes bacterias en tu aire acondicionado,tienes que comprar un liquido que se llama "fungisida para aires acondicionados" que lo que hace es elimina las bacterias y se va el olor,te huele mal solo cuando la colmena esta umeda,por lo que depende del clima y humedad el tiempo desde que prende hasta que huele...(una vez limpio te dura unos tres/cuatro años si lo hiciste bien.saludos


----------



## Marcos Vega

me alegra leer que el problema es eso y no una pérdida


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si es un Split , recircula el mismo aire y no trae de afuera , así que o es lo de *Daniel.more* o algo se estaría recalentando después de unas horas , motor del forzador o la plaqueta electrónica.

Probá con el fungicida primero 

Saludos !


----------



## radni

Yo tenia algo parecido en los aires acondicionados de mi casa hasta que un amigo me recomendó que le aplicara Lysoform desinfectante de ambientes y listo una maravilla, asi que lo extendí al AC del coche y lo mismo adios a los olores de "humedad" 
Suerte!


----------



## Neodymio

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si es un Split , recircula el mismo aire y no trae de afuera , así que o es lo de *Daniel.more* o algo se estaría recalentando después de unas horas , motor del forzador o la plaqueta electrónica.
> 
> Probá con el fungicida primero
> 
> Saludos !



Ahora que lo decís me acuerdo que el olor de las plaquetas calentitas es medio agrio.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , existen las dos posibilidades ¿no? 

Ojalá que sean los hongos-bacterias que lo soluciona más facil


----------



## solaris8

mmmmmm, no sera ozono?, algunos split llevan un modulo de alta tension , para desodorizar


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez

Con esos equipos split es normal que se presente ese "olorcito" después de cierto tiempo de uso, la mayoria de las veces sucede es que el desagüe se tapa parcialmente y el agua se estanca en la parte inferior del split y el olor se puede deber a eso, lo recomendable sería revisar que la tubería de desagüe no este obstruida y de estarlo con un alambre delgado se puede lograr despejar el mugre en el tubo, lo complicado es desarmar la carcaza y parte del chasis para llegar al area donde se encuetra el tubo.

Saludos


----------



## fernandob

hola, no sabia eso de las bacterias......
pero donde es que hay que limpiar ?? 
en que zona de el aire =??? 

un saludo y gracias.


----------



## guilles

Mira, yo trabajo instalando/reparando aire acondicionado y el gas refrigerante (R22) no tiene absolutamente nada de olor. Si sentis que el olor viene de ahi puede ser que sean los filtros (aunque me imagino que ya los habras limpiado, asique el aire queda descartado)


----------



## Daniel.more

hola fernandob las bacterias se acumulan en la colmena de aluminio,da un olor bastante malo (como a orina) hay que llenar un difusor de estos de limpiacristales y bombear sobre la colmena el producto fungicida,yo por suerte o por desgracia ahora vivo,donde verano e invierno siempre hace calor,trabajar sin acondicionado seria inposible,por eso me ha pasado alguna vez,aunque la primera vez que me paso,tenia tanta confucion como los compañeros....hasta que me informe por la red saludos....

PD: jajaja y noooo no me hice pis encima del aire acondicionado despues de tomar unas birras.....es algo comun en los aires acondicionados cada 3/4 años.....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Daniel.more dijo:


> PD: jajaja y noooo no me hice pis encima del aire acondicionado despues de tomar unas birras.....*es algo comun en los aires acondicionados cada 3/4 años*.....


Que es lo que es común? Hacerse pis luego de tomar las birras????


----------

